

Show HN: Explain, teach, present anything, anywhere on any device - RichardZite
https://app.ziteboard.com/?shared=7kdAYqF6XJxuAt9Y6

======
puffyrice
Will there be video import?

~~~
RichardZite
Puffyrice, sure thing. It's already tested and will be published in the coming
weeks. Check this unlisted video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FHN7jxDJN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FHN7jxDJN8)

